# How is the boat parade coming along?



## jhegg

I haven't heard anything yet.
Jim


----------



## Plainsman

The Hegg lives. :beer:

I am north of town and away from the parade, but Wally World was full of non residents today. Normally dead in sporting goods, but they had three people doing licenses and selling ammo.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

They better not be busting my roost tomorrow ! I bet highway 2 was packed with the zebra mussel filled pond hoppers.....


----------



## BROWNDOG

Funny this post has lost it's appeal about 4 years ago along with the NODAK site but some refuse to let it die .... Hunt how you want and don't let the REZ scare they don't know what they are missing hunting water...


----------



## Nd3

It's all in good fun bd :beer:


----------



## Plainsman

Nd3 said:


> It's all in good fun bd :beer:


Ya, I'm old school. I have never hunted ducks other than over water. Field guys will perhaps still not be upset with me considering I shoot a duck or two every three or four years. I'm more into big game and predators. My 1971 870 Wingmaster looks like new other than cutting off the barrel and getting it threaded for a choke so I could shoot steel. 
I do get a kick out of this don't bust the roost thing though. I have been with guys that have pointed out roosts. As a wildlife biologist I can tell you it is more often not a roost. Chironomidae is a large family of aquatic insects. Most species come off in June and provide high protein for ducklings. Some come off in fall and ducks will gather on those ponds. People will watch them on a pond until it's so dark you can't see your hand in front of your face. Then they will set up in a field close by at 3:00am and await to be covered in ducks. Next morning there isn't a duck on the pond. They went to their real roost during the night. Populations of aquatic macroinvertebrates climb all summer long and many other species account for ducks gathering on a single pond. Vegetation too. Find a pond with _Potamogeton pectinatus_ in June and you can plan your fall hunt for canvasback and swan.
Roosts, one of my favorite points of humor. Most that spout about them know so much less than they think.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Was listening to the radio last week and they were talking about how in the 70s there were about 70K total waterfowl hunters in ND of which about 80%-85% were residents and probably 80-85% of ALL hunters hunted water. It was mentioned now that resident and non resident number are about the same at around 30k each for a total of around 60K hunters. That's about 10 K LESS hunters than when I started hunting and with about 3 times as many birds, and yet all I hear is guys pizzing and moaning about all the hunter competition because of non residents. GET OVER IT. I think of it this way... Often birds from 5-20 bodies of water may be congregating on one field. That field only offers hunting opportunity to a single group of hunters at one time. Those 10-20 bodies of water may offer hunting opportunity to nearly as many hunting parties (provided they are not roosts). Would you rather fight 5-10 groups for one field or 1 group for a body of water (if even that)?


----------



## Duckslayer100

dakotashooter2 said:


> Was listening to the radio last week and they were talking about how in the 70s there were about 70K total waterfowl hunters in ND of which about 80%-85% were residents and probably 80-85% of ALL hunters hunted water. It was mentioned now that resident and non resident number are about the same at around 30k each for a total of around 60K hunters. That's about 10 K LESS hunters than when I started hunting and with about 3 times as many birds, and yet all I hear is guys pizzing and moaning about all the hunter competition because of non residents. GET OVER IT. I think of it this way... Often birds from 5-20 bodies of water may be congregating on one field. That field only offers hunting opportunity to a single group of hunters at one time. Those 10-20 bodies of water may offer hunting opportunity to nearly as many hunting parties (provided they are not roosts). Would you rather fight 5-10 groups for one field or 1 group for a body of water (if even that)?


Devil's Advocate: To be fair, I do think competition is way worse now than in the 70s despite having reportedly fewer hunters. Back then virtually everything was open to hunting. Today, fields and water are either posted, will be posted or are getting bought/leased up. The results is more competition for the few remaining huntable areas.


----------



## Plainsman

Duckslayer100 said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was listening to the radio last week and they were talking about how in the 70s there were about 70K total waterfowl hunters in ND of which about 80%-85% were residents and probably 80-85% of ALL hunters hunted water. It was mentioned now that resident and non resident number are about the same at around 30k each for a total of around 60K hunters. That's about 10 K LESS hunters than when I started hunting and with about 3 times as many birds, and yet all I hear is guys pizzing and moaning about all the hunter competition because of non residents. GET OVER IT. I think of it this way... Often birds from 5-20 bodies of water may be congregating on one field. That field only offers hunting opportunity to a single group of hunters at one time. Those 10-20 bodies of water may offer hunting opportunity to nearly as many hunting parties (provided they are not roosts). Would you rather fight 5-10 groups for one field or 1 group for a body of water (if even that)?
> 
> 
> 
> Devil's Advocate: To be fair, I do think competition is way worse now than in the 70s despite having reportedly fewer hunters. Back then virtually everything was open to hunting. Today, fields and water are either posted, will be posted or are getting bought/leased up. The results is more competition for the few remaining huntable areas.
Click to expand...

I think your right, but it's because of all the posted land, not the non resident. A few of them post because many non residents pay. I seen my first posted sign in about 1958. My brother and I looked at each other and asked what kind of person does that. I know many my age who have given up hunting because of all the posted signs. Now it's posted signs and competition. Texas style hunting is coming. That will hurt two things, hunters and farmers. It will hurt hunters because of no places to hunt, and it will hurt farmers because they are loosing their number one advocate. My nephews just came back from the badlands after antelope. No where near a ranch, but a rancher had to stop and read them the riot act. Stay on public land, and if a spear of grass is growing between the tracks you can't drive there. Idiot. That would exclude all prairie trails. I guess if you pulled out your wallet he would go all smiles.


----------



## shaug

Plains said,



> Texas style hunting is coming. That will hurt two things, hunters and farmers. It will hurt hunters because of no places to hunt, and it will hurt farmers because they are loosing their number one advocate.


Let's understand this, sportsmen, according to Plains, are farmer/ranchers number one advocate.



> My nephews just came back from the badlands after antelope. No where near a ranch, but a rancher had to stop and read them the riot act. Stay on public land, and if a spear of grass is growing between the tracks you can't drive there. Idiot. That would exclude all prairie trails. I guess if you pulled out your wallet he would go all smiles.


Advocate or wedge driver?????????


----------



## Plainsman

I would say that rancher was a wedge driver. There is simply no need to stop and harass hunters for sitting on a prairie trail watching antelope on public land.


----------



## shaug

It just seems Plains have more than your share of bad rancher stories to share.

About a month ago my wife was invited by her friend to a birthday party. I didn't know anyone there but tagged along. Half way through the evening I met a fun guy and we hit it off right away. Turned out he owns a ranch by Sentinal Butte. By the end of the night he invited me out to hunt and stay at his place.

Bruce, maybe it is your approach that rubs landowners the wrong way?


----------



## Duckslayer100

I've ran into POS landowners and amazing landowners...just as I'm sure there are POS hunters and good hunters.

Shaug, just because Plains' experience with ranchers differs from yours doesn't mean it didn't happen.

I'd personally tell that dude to stick it where the sun don't shine if he gave me crap on public land. But that's just me...


----------



## dakotashooter2

While there has always been the odd issues between ranchers and hunters out west the oil boom has brought about many more problems due to recreational users besides hunters. Sadly some hunters are gonna get the blame for a problem they didn't create or contribute to. When I'm out there, even now I refuse to drive on some of the mapped trails that, 10 years ago were barely visible but now look like dirt highways. It used to be I could walk in a mile or so and not see any vehicles or hunters. Now if there is a trail in the area it is used heavily.

Land posting is partially due to a snowballing effect. As landowners posted their land to eliminate problems they forced hunters including the problematic ones onto someone else's land who in turn posted theirs to resolve the problem and so on and so forth until here we are. Sadly while it probably solved an individuals problems it shifted it to someone else. Like pushing water on someone else's land.... In the long run I'm not sure it has resolved much.


----------



## JRP

I come out with my son every year and we always throw a boat on top of our trailer - a trailer filled with field decoys. That allows us hunting options. I still think the best hunts are over open water shooting bills and cans. We are trying to get better at field hunting but when you have hunted water all your life, it's not always the easiest transition. I understand the roost busting debate and so does my 16 year old so we make sure when choosing a pond their aren't 1000 mallards sitting out in the middle. I would much prefer to limit out on teal than mallards - nothing better then a bacon wrapped teal! We are heading to Rugby over MEA next week so save us a few duck.


----------



## nodakgreen

MEA weekend is over :beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100

nodakgreen said:


> MEA weekend is over :beer:


The circus tents are down! oke:


----------



## 6162rk

mea weekend is part of getting kids started hunting. it's a longer time period for families to spend together hopefully without other interruptions. I remember the hunting trips very well with my father and brother over mea weekend. that's when we had enough time to explore new areas.


----------



## PJ

Just came back to peek around this place and remembered how bad it sucks. :down:


----------



## tilley

Yep, same idiotic conversations on the same stupid topics.


----------



## prairie hunter

Yep the same boat parade thread from 10 years plus ...

but

1) there are many ND hunters running boats now.

*2) bet ya trailers out number boats by 2 or 3:1 on the interstates and in the motel parking lots.*

Residents screamed years ago hunt the fields and with all the resident Canada opportunities across the US, spring snow seasons, and generally waterfowlers liking to spend money ... there are more field spread trailers out there than ever. They come to ND in mass because it is shorter distance and cheaper than Canada and if you or one of your buddies has a DUI ... ND becomes the only viable option.

Then add in a year when the geese and mallards hang too long in Canada and you get a freak'n gong show.


----------



## blhunter3

Counted 14 trailers and or boats on the interstate tonight. All NR's. ND needs a cap of like 1000 on NRs.


----------



## sobhunter10

Heck even 20000 would be better then what it is


----------



## blhunter3

1000 NR's for waterfowl and 1000 for upland game and a non refundable $50 for an application, pure lottery, if you win there is 6 zones to split up the 1000 NR's. They can only hunt for 7 days and the license costs $300. They should only be able to hunt waterfowl and upland game, nothing else. This year has been way to crazy with NR's and I am sick of it. North Dakota needs to take care of its residents first, then the NR's.


----------



## BROWNDOG

:-D


blhunter3 said:


> 1000 NR's for waterfowl and 1000 for upland game and a non refundable $50 for an application, pure lottery, if you win there is 6 zones to split up the 1000 NR's. They can only hunt for 7 days and the license costs $300. They should only be able to hunt waterfowl and upland game, nothing else. This year has been way to crazy with NR's and I am sick of it. North Dakota needs to take care of its residents first, then the NR's.


                                     

Cry me a river


----------



## jhegg

blhunter3 said:


> 1000 NR's for waterfowl and 1000 for upland game and a non refundable $50 for an application, pure lottery, if you win there is 6 zones to split up the 1000 NR's. They can only hunt for 7 days and the license costs $300. They should only be able to hunt waterfowl and upland game, nothing else. This year has been way to crazy with NR's and I am sick of it. North Dakota needs to take care of its residents first, then the NR's.


Unfortunately, the guides and outfitters make way too much money to ever allow that to happen. Our politicians like money much more than they like resident hunters.


----------



## teamoutlaw

I can finally agree. I see 90% mn plates when scouting. I begin to wonder if they even hunt in MN


----------



## Chuck Smith

> 1000 NR's for waterfowl and 1000 for upland game and a non refundable $50 for an application, pure lottery, if you win there is 6 zones to split up the 1000 NR's. They can only hunt for 7 days and the license costs $300. They should only be able to hunt waterfowl and upland game, nothing else. This year has been way to crazy with NR's and I am sick of it. North Dakota needs to take care of its residents first, then the NR's.


Two issues with this...

# 1..... Guides would get a quota of those numbers and then you would deal with more leasing of land.

# 2..... You will see "Pheasant Farms" showing up. Where it is a game farm and the hunters don't need to purchase license. So the state will see less revenue. I know it isn't about revenue.... but look home much money $20 per hunter PLOTS fee brings in.

But if you want to see less hunters you would have to sacrifice the trespass law. What I mean is if the land isn't posted you still need permission. You see as NR coming from other states see this as a huge plus for hunting in ND. It makes things easy compared to hunting in their home state. Like in MN, WI, IA, SD, etc....


----------



## Chuck Smith

> I can finally agree. I see 90% mn plates when scouting. I begin to wonder if they even hunt in MN


I have to question this one.... Because if you are by Fargo or any college town. I would bet 50% of those MN plates are college students. So thank your goverment for allowing Students to be considered Res. oke:


----------



## BROWNDOG

blhunter3 said:


> 1000 NR's for waterfowl and 1000 for upland game and a non refundable $50 for an application, pure lottery, if you win there is 6 zones to split up the 1000 NR's. They can only hunt for 7 days and the license costs $300. They should only be able to hunt waterfowl and upland game, nothing else. This year has been way to crazy with NR's and I am sick of it. North Dakota needs to take care of its residents first, then the NR's.


making the lisc 300.00 would certainly cut your numbers down as far as I'm concerned that would be over pricing it by $178.00. I had hunted ND from 93 to 2003 and then went north of the border from 20004 to now and have also hunted ND in 2013 and 2015 and did so because I had the extra time to do it . My fear is if you limit the numbers in ND then it will push more people North and I wouldn't want to see that I have gone many weeks up there not hearing a single other shot and two weeks ago in ND we saw very little pressure..


----------



## blhunter3

BROWNDOG said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 NR's for waterfowl and 1000 for upland game and a non refundable $50 for an application, pure lottery, if you win there is 6 zones to split up the 1000 NR's. They can only hunt for 7 days and the license costs $300. They should only be able to hunt waterfowl and upland game, nothing else. This year has been way to crazy with NR's and I am sick of it. North Dakota needs to take care of its residents first, then the NR's.
> 
> 
> 
> making the lisc 300.00 would certainly cut your numbers down as far as I'm concerned that would be over pricing it by $178.00. I had hunted ND from 93 to 2003 and then went north of the border from 20004 to now and have also hunted ND in 2013 and 2015 and did so because I had the extra time to do it . My fear is if you limit the numbers in ND then it will push more people North and I wouldn't want to see that I have gone many weeks up there not hearing a single other shot and two weeks ago in ND we saw very little pressure..
Click to expand...

Well I don't want NR's in ND like you don't want other hunters in Canada. Now you know how I feel.


----------



## blhunter3

Chuck Smith said:


> 1000 NR's for waterfowl and 1000 for upland game and a non refundable $50 for an application, pure lottery, if you win there is 6 zones to split up the 1000 NR's. They can only hunt for 7 days and the license costs $300. They should only be able to hunt waterfowl and upland game, nothing else. This year has been way to crazy with NR's and I am sick of it. North Dakota needs to take care of its residents first, then the NR's.
> 
> 
> 
> Two issues with this...
> 
> # 1..... Guides would get a quota of those numbers and then you would deal with more leasing of land.
> 
> # 2..... You will see "Pheasant Farms" showing up. Where it is a game farm and the hunters don't need to purchase license. So the state will see less revenue. I know it isn't about revenue.... but look home much money $20 per hunter PLOTS fee brings in.
> 
> But if you want to see less hunters you would have to sacrifice the trespass law. What I mean is if the land isn't posted you still need permission. You see as NR coming from other states see this as a huge plus for hunting in ND. It makes things easy compared to hunting in their home state. Like in MN, WI, IA, SD, etc....
Click to expand...

We could also get rid of the guides while we are at, since they don't do anything except hurt waterfowling.


----------



## BROWNDOG

There are two reasons why ND is packed with NR it's close to MN and Wisc. you have better hunting than both, and it is unlimited. 
BUT your Gov. doesn't want to loose the rev. so as a citizen hunter you have to share with two surounding states, the only way to change this is to get your state to limit the number of hunters, to be honest your lisc. is not worth 300.00. Theres no way in gods green earth I would pay more than what it is now,. I view hunting in ND like kissing your sister, good but not that good........ I feel your pain but good luck convinsing the small towns that have converted schools into lodging for hunters that a cap is a good thing.., i don't see it happening anytime soon....


----------



## BROWNDOG

> * We could also get rid of the guides while we are at, since they don't do anything except hurt waterfowling.*


See we do agree on one thing, what do they contribute???????


----------

